# My first thunder chicken!!



## Duck Kabob (Dec 2, 2014)

After spending countless hours on the mountain every possible day that I could I was finally able to seal the deal today. This is my first year turkey hunting and definitely will not be my last! I'm hooked!

I watched so many youtube videos on turkey hunting and was thinking that opening morning my family and I were going to at least double out after all the work I had put in scouting. Little did I know that turkeys often do the exact opposite of what you think they're going to do!

This morning I didn't bring out the decoys because I was determined to find them and get in close enough for a shot. All morning I had heard Gobbles but couldn't pin any of them down and then around 9 they all stopped talking for a couple hours.. we decided to make one last round and see if we could see anything in the open fields. Just before I got to my truck we hear a couple more gobbles and the chase was on again! We figured out which direction they were going based on where the gobbles were coming from and were able to set up in between them and wherever they were headed. The big tom in front never gave me a clear shot so I harvested his buddy. Not a HUGE guy but I am very pleased with him. 

I have a whole new respect for these amazing animals! I'm not on here to advertise my company by any means but I am an avid waterfowler and that hat you see in the picture is a business we have started based here in Utah. Thanks for letting me share my hunt with you guys! I've gotten a TON of really helpful tips on here, hunt on!


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Congrats.

I always thought "thunder chickens" referred to sharptails though...


-DallanC


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Congrats!!!


----------



## Shunter (Jul 23, 2014)

Awesome! Thanks for sharing


----------



## MWScott72 (May 23, 2011)

DallanC said:


> Congrats.
> 
> I always thought "thunder chickens" referred to sharptails though...
> 
> -DallanC


Maybe here in UT, but we call them thunder chickens in OK as well. Of course, we don't have sharptails there.

Nice bird DK!!


----------



## hawglips (Aug 23, 2013)

Congratulations!!!!

(I think the term "thunder chickens" comes from the eastern turkey whose gobble is quite different and more thunderous than rios and merriams.)


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

Why He**, Thunder Chickens, that's nothin. Here in Utah we have turkeys that go into Rut.

But anyway, congrats, that is a nice Turkey.


----------



## Mtnbeer (Jul 15, 2012)

Duck Kabob said:


> Little did I know that turkeys often do the exact opposite of what you think they're going to do!


Congrats on your first thunder chicken (it is an eastern thing)! FYI, this little nugget you said above will ring true the rest of your turkey hunting days.


----------



## Duck Kabob (Dec 2, 2014)

Thanks guys! didn't mean to cause a debate here haha but that's why I love this place, I always learn something new!


----------

